# أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي



## أرزنا (3 مايو 2007)

*سلام الرب يسوع معكم*​

من الصعب أن يخبر شخص حادثة من هذا النوع للناس ولكن الشخص الذي يحب ويؤمن بأن يسوع يغفر الخطايا يسعى أن لا يخاف هذا الموقف. صعب ولأنني أشهد بأن لولا يسوع لكانت حياتي انتهت.​


سأخبركم بنفسي ماذا حصل معي ……….. وأترك أولاً الكلام للذي طرح الموضوع على منتداكم الكريم.​


*كيف تعرف عليّ طارح الموضوع:*​

أنا مساعد اجتماعي … حضرت الى مكتبي امرأة وعرضت عليّ الموضوع طالبة مني مساعدة ماليّة لفتاة وهذا ما قالته لي : 


إنّ الفتاة تكون ابنة أختي وارتكبت خطأ مع شاب وأنا أخذت الفتاة واتفقت مع طبيب نسائي وأجريت لها عملية اجهاض وإنّ أهلها لا يعرفون بكل ما حصل ولا أريد أن يعرفوا بكل ما حصل وأنا بحاجة الى مبلغ من المال لمساعدة الفتاة .


أجبتها: لقد أجريت العملية ولن أتحدث معك اذا ما فعلته صح أم خطأ لأنك أجريتها الله يسامحك على عملك : اذا بإمكناك أن ترحلي من مكتبي؟ فأخذت تبكي بأن المشكلة كبرت لأن الفتاة بعد خمسة أيام من العملية ذهبت الى الجامعة ونزفت دماً ولم تنتبه الى حالها وهي في المستشفى تعالج … قلت لها اذا انت في ورطة وهل يعلم أهلها أنها في المستشفى ؟ قالت : علموا ونحن نخفي الحقيقة عنهم ، قلنا لهم أنها تعاني من فقر في الدم بسبب الدرس والسهر والإرهاق وقلة الطعام، نظرت اليها بين غاضب ومتردد عن طردها وأنا بطبعي حنون ومحب فقلت لها غدا سأزروكم في المستشفى واتكلي على الله .ذهبت وهي تبكي مكسورة الرأس.


أماأنا جلست في مكتبي واتصلت في مرشدي الروحي …… وقلت له أنا لا أستطيع يا أبتي أن أدفع مبلغا من المال على هذه الحالة …. فقال لي غدا سآتي وأذهب معك الى المستشفى …. وصلنا الى المستشفى دخلنا غرفة الفتاة كانت وخالتها فقط ، الفتاة صفراء اللون وخالتها حزينة كئيبة لونها أسود …. فكان أول تصرف من مرشدي ، اقترب من الفتاة وضمّها الى صدره وطلب مني وخالتها أن نخرج من الغرفة … وبعد خمسة دقائق نادانا … وقال لي مرشدي: ساعدها ماديّا ان استطعت …. نظرت الى الفتاة وكأنها على باب المقبرة فأخذت بيدها وقبلتها ، فقالت لي : كنت أتمنى الموت على هذه الحالة والتفتة الى الكاهن وقالت له لقد ساعدني لأنه أحضرك الى غرفتي. فلم أستطع أن أتحدث مع الفتاة بأي كلمة فقبلّت يدها وذهبت ….. وفي اليوم التالي اتصل بي مرشدي وسألني: هل ستساعد هذه الخاطئة ياخاطىء ممازحاً …


فقلت له تعال واذهب مهي اليها.. دخلنا غرفتها في المستشفى فعلى الفور طلب المرشد الصلاة معاً على نيتها … ذهبت الى المحاسبة ودفعت عنها وأتيت لها بإذن الخروج من المستشفى فشكرتني وقالت كيف سأعوض عليك ….ففضلت الصمت وعدت الى مكتبي…


بعد شهر حضرة الفتاة الى مكتبي تحمل باقة ورد أبيض وقالت لي أريد أن أعمل في مكتبك في عطلة الصيف دون مقابل وأرجوك لا ترفض ….. عملت من كل قلبها وبعمق من الصدق وهي جميلة وزكيّة جداً…..


بعد أن أنهت دراستها في الجامعة عادت وعملت في مكتبنا كموظفة وكانت تعمل بحب قوي جداً.


أصدقائي هذه الحادثة حصلت عام 2000 والفتاة تزوجت عام 2002 والآن لها طفلان ( بنت وصبي) وهي ستخبركم ببعض ما حصل معها. ​







*تحية طيبة لكم*​

في البداية أكتب بمحبة وليس بإكراه أكتب لأنني لا أتمنى لأحد أن يمّر بما مررت به أنا.


*المراحل التي مرّيت بها في علاقة مع الشاب .*​


مرحلة حب صادق من ناحيتي أحببته كثيراً وما كنت أقبل من أحد ولا أسمح لأحد بأن يلمسني؟ أحببته لدرجة من أنني لم أعد أرى أنه من العيب أو الخطاء أي تصرف معه. هذا الحب جعلني أعيش وأفكر ا، كل شيىء مسموح لي معه. هذا الحب جعلني أفكر أنني اذا لمست أحداً غيره خطأ ولكن معه لا من خطأ حتى العلاقة الجنسية …. وعندما حملت منه وتأخر معادي عشرة أيام … وعندما تأكدت أنني حامل فلم أصدق فضربت رأسي في الحائط وارتبكت ولم أعد أقبل شيئا من الطعام … اتصلت به فحضر وأخبرته وقلت له ما الحل؟ خاف وارتبك ذهبنا معاً عند الطبيب فأكد لنا الحمل. سأله الطبيب : ماذا تريد أن تفعل ؟ فأجاب غداً نقرر ماذا نفعل.


وفي اليوم الثاني اتصلت به اذ هاتفه مغلق ، عشت على أعصابي ومضى النهار ولم يأت، فذهبت عند خالتي وأخبرتها….. بقيت لأكثر من ساعة تبكي … انصدمت فذهبنا معاً لنبحث عن الشاب فعلمت من صديق أنه سافر الى افريقيا للعمل هناك…


فكانت صدمتي الكبرى ، نسيت أنني حامل ، ذهابه كان صدمة لي أكبر من أنني حامل، ذهب، ………. فكان الخيار عند خالتي الإجهاض .


ما أريده أن أقول في قصة حبي مع الشاب إنّ خطائي الأكبر هو : أنني سلمت بالحب وأصبحت مقتنعة بأن لا من أخطاء مع شريك الحب ولم أنتبه بأن هذا الشريك سيغيب الى الأبد بسبب سفر أو موت أو حادث سيارة أو عدم ثقة من قبله أو لأي سبب كان سيتركني فيه فلا من قانون يحميني.لقد سمحت له بفض بكارتي وعشت معه كل هذه التجارب كنت أظن أنني أسعد الناس كان ينقصني القانون لأكون له وهو لي ولكنّ حبي له ألغى ألغى كل القوانين والمسافات بيني وبينه … خطيئة الكبرى والتي هي أساس كل خطاياي انني اعتقدت بأن الحب يلغي كل الشرائع …. لا أتمنى لأحد بأن يصل الى هذا الشعور. لأن الخطيئة الكبرى هي الشعور الذي ينسيك الله وكل شيىء ويضع أمامك هدفه فقط . احذروا هذا الحب لقد سبب لي كل باقي الخطاي والمتاعب.​


*في المستشفى.*​

وصلنا الى المستشفى وكنت أعتقد أن الأمر سهلاً واذ أدخلوني غرفة العمليات دون خالتي أحضروا البنج ، كان الطبيب ومعه ثلاثة مساعدين ولم أعرف كم اسغرقت العملية ولكنني عدت الى وعي في الغرفة كنت أنا وخالتي لوحدنا ، أنا موجوعة ، أبكي ، وأتحسر، وبدأت أشعر بأني أنا لست أنا ماذا فعلت بنفسي؟ فصرت أصرخ دعوني أموت ( لا أتمنى لأحد هذا الموقف).


بعد أربعة ساعات أتى الطبيب ونزع على مرمى أعيني فتيل من …؟؟؟ مملؤاً بالدم فصرخت صوتاً وأغمضت عيني…


أعطاني بعض الأدوية وقال لخالتي خذيها ولتنتبه على حالها.


فبدأت أبكي وأقول لخالتي أنا لست أنا … لماذا فعلت بنفسي هكذا وما ذنبك ياخالتي تتعذبين معي؟………


عدت الى الجامعة بعد ثلاثة أيام من العملية ولم أذهب الى الطبيب وكان الدم مازال ينزف مني فمضي ثمانية أيام على هذه الحالة فبدأت أشعر بدوارن في رأسي فذهبت الى خالتي وبعدها الى الطبيب فأدخلني المستشفى للعلاج……..خالتي لم تكن تملك المال وهي تعرف مكتب مساعدات اجتماعية ذهبت اليه فحضر المساعد ومعه كاهن.


أريد أن أقول أن حبي هذا وعلاقتي الجنسيّة في أخر مرة دامت حوالي 20 دقيقة فعشرون دقيقة جلبت لي كل هذه المصائب والمتاعب لي ولخالتي … أنا لست هكذا ماذا حصل لي ، سئمت نفسي …..


لا أتمنى هذا الشعور ولا هذه اللحظات لأي انسان من أي دين كان؟ ​


*المساعد الإجتماعي والكاهن.*​


دخل الغرفة المساعد الإجتماعي ومعه كاهن وعلمت أنه مرشده الروحي اقترب المرشد ووضع يده تحت رأسي وأمالني نحو صدره وطلب من المساعد الإجتماعي وخالتي أن يتركا الغرفة فبدأت أبكي وأتنهد فأعطاني كتاباً للصلاة وصورة يسوع ولم يتكلم بقي صامتاً ثم نهض ونادى خالتي والمساعد وقال للمساعد الإجتماعي ساعدها ماديّا إن استطعت. … ورحلا.


رأيت الدنيا كلها سوداء وأتى الكاهن بلباس أسود أعطاني كتاب الصلاة وصورة يسوع ففهمت بأن هذا هو الحل الأخير اليّ .


لو كنت أعرف مرشداً وعرضت عليه قصة حبي هل كنت وقعت في هذه المصيبة ؟​


*عملي في مكتب المساعد الإجتماعي*​


بعد أن أكملت جامعتي عملت في مكتب المساعد الإجتماعي أحببت هذا من كل قلبي عملت بكل صدق كنت أنا أنا على حقيقتي ….. بعد سنة من العمل في المكتب طلب يدي شاب فرفضت، شاب صديق المساعد الإجتماعي وبدأت أتخبط بأفكاري ، رفضته لعدة مرات وكان السبب حالتي التي مريّت بها فبدأت أتألم في داخلي ….


وبعد فترة عرضت الموضوع على خالتي فقالت لي أن الطبيب أعادك في العملية فتاة؟ لا تخافي . فدخلت الغرفة وأنا أبكي وأفكر أنه صديق المساعد الإجتماعي؟.


…. أنا في المكتب استدعاني المساعد الإجتماعي وقال لي : يبدو أن صديقي مهتم بك … تشجعي ولا تخافي من حالتك؟ …. كم شعرت بأنني ضعيفة ومزلولة ومكسور رأسي… أجابته من الأفضل لي أن أبقى عذباء مدى عمري وأن لا أكون في هذا الموقف، فابتسم وقال لي لاتخفي عليه شيئاً ………..


لا أحد يتصور كم عانيت من هذا الموضوع ، لإنّ الجراح التي أحدثتها العملية في جسدي زالت أوجاعها ، ولكن عذاب النفس من المواقف التي أمر بها أصعب بكثير من ألم الجسد …. وبعدها صارحت الشاب بالحقيقة بقصتي من الألف حتى الياء وقلت له هذا هو الموضوع الذي يجعلني أرفضك…. 


قال لي : كفّي عن المزاح فلم يصدق ، انصدم وقال لي نتحدث فيما بعد وذهب 


فعدت أشعر بأنني أتعس الناس أبكي دون وعي ….


بدأت أبكي وأبكي لأنني بجمالي الخارجي جعلته يدور في فلكي وبزكائي جعلته ينعجب بي أكثر وأكثر هذا ظاهري هذا أنا … ولكن غلطتي المخفيّة بقطب من الطبيب عندما تظهر للمحب… تفتح فيه جراح … وتفتح جراح نفسي من جديد …​


*قبل الشاب بي كما أنا*​


قبل الشاب بي بعد أن سألني هل أنت تائبة على ما فعلت بنفسك ؟ فنظرت اليه ولم أجب بكلمة بل بالدموع ، فضمّني الى صدره وقال لي أنا أريدك …. 


تخطيت هذا الموقف وخطبّنا لفترة سنة … كانت سنة فرح مملؤة بالألم النفسي أنظر اليه وفي نفسي جراح … ما ذنبه هذا الشاب ليضّمد جراحاً اقترفتها أنا مع غيره .​


*إكليلنا*​


بارك الكاهن اكليلنا صبرت على نفسي وفي داخلي ألم …..تجاوبت معه دون أن يشعر أنني مجروحة في نفسي ولكن بيني وبين ربي كنت أندم وألعن الساعة التي جعلتّني بمواقف حرجه. ……….. وفي اليوم التالي وفيما نحن نتغدى ركزت في عينيه … فسألني مابك ؟ قلت له أنت أليوم تعّلموني فعلاً أن الرجل الصادق المحب المسامح الغفور هو صورة يسوع على الأرض ، اني أفكر أكثر بربي من طريقة تصرفك معي … فقال لي انسي الماضي نحن في حياة جديدة .​


*حامل من زوجي*​


أصبحت حاملاً من زوجي وبدأ الجنين يكبر والشعور في داخلي بالأمومة يكبر ، شعور لا يفهمه أحد إلا الأم الحامل بصدق ، حمل يولّد في داخلي الفرح والبهجة هذا من ناحية ومن ناحية ثانية كنت أتذكر عندما حملت بالخطيئة حيث الشعور بالزل والخوف والكأبة والندم والوجع من دون معنى؟ شعور يرافقني في نفسي أطرده فيعود عند كل حدث في حياتي.​


*أنجبت طفلي الأول*​


في المستشفى أنجبت طفلي الأول ؟؟؟؟


عندما وضعوه على صدري بدأت في البكاء وفكرت في نفسي كم أنا خاطئة طفل فيه حياة على صدري يجعلني أماً ، أماّ في الدنيا ……….


وطفل بالخطيئة لم يكتب له العيش … أراني الله النعمة. لقد أنجبت طفلا


وأنا عذبت نفسي والأخرين ولم أر إلاّ الدم والجراح في نفسي 


النعمة أفضل من الخطيئة….​






*الختام*​


أختم وأقول اعذوروني لأنني أطلت الحديث وعلى اللغة أيضا والكتابة واستخلصوا من قصتي الدرس المفيد واتركوا ما لا يفيد ….أنا اليوم أم لطفلين وزوجي رجل رائع مؤمن بيسوع علمني الصلاة … فلو تصرف الشاب الأول الذي أحببته أولاً بمسؤولية ولم يتركني أما كان وفّر على الجميع هذه المتاعب والجراح … من هنا فليسمح لي شباب اليوم بكلمة: ياشبابنا إنّ الفتاة إنّ أحبتّكم فانظروا اليها أنها انسانة وهدية من الله على الأرض انها أمانة في الحياة لكم حافظوا عليها وقوموا بدور المساعد لها تمسكوا بالله وهو أمامكم لا تكونوا مجريمين . 


وللفتايات أقول : الطب أخفى كل معالم خطيئتي ولكن من جسدي؟


ونفسي لا يستطيع أحد أ، يشفي جراحها تزوجت وأصبحت أمّاً ، أماً وما زالت نفسي من خطيئتي مكسورة ومزلولة عندما يغمورني زوجي أدمع في قلبي…


وفي النهاية لا أتمنى لأي شاب أو فتاة أو أم أو رجل بأن يمر بهذه التجارب التي أنا مرّيت بها .


سأقبل من كل قلبي أي حكم منكم عليّ وكتبت لأفيد غيري وشكرا للجميع​


ياربي يسوع المسيح أغفر لي ولا تتركني أبتعد عنك ثبّتني فيك لأن ألم النفسي لا يشفيه سواك . ​


----------



## Twin (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أختي صاحبة الموضوع*

*أختي ليكون الله معكي وليكمل كما بدأ *
*ويعود ويخترق أستار الظلام كي يبدد كل خطية وأثم ويسكن هو هناك في خفايا قلبك لينيره لكي*

*الله معكي وليبارك حياتك*​ 
خَطَايَا بَعْضِ النَّاسِ وَاضِحَةٌ تَتَقَدَّمُ إِلَى الْقَضَاءِ، وَأَمَّا الْبَعْضُ فَتَتْبَعُهُمْ. 
25كَذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الأَعْمَالُ الصَّالِحَةُ وَاضِحَةٌ، وَالَّتِي هِيَ خِلاَفُ ذَلِكَ لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُخْفى.

*ها أنتي بدأتي *
*ومعكي وبكي سيكمل الله *
*فلا تخافي*
*من الماضي وقسوته *
*أنسي ما قد مضي **وتطلعي لما هو قدام*
*أنسي الخطايا **وأبدأي الحياه الصالحة*
*كأم وكزوجة*
*وكأبنة لله*​​


sleiman64 قال:


> أنا موجوعة ، أبكي ، وأتحسر، وبدأت أشعر بأني أنا لست أنا ماذا فعلت بنفسي؟
> فصرت أصرخ دعوني أموت
> ......................
> فبدأت أبكي وأقول لخالتي أنا لست أنا … لماذا فعلت بنفسي هكذا .


 
*لكي كلمة الله ....*

اِكْتَنَفَتْنِي حِبَالُ الْمَوْتِ وَسُيُولُ الْهَلاَكِ أَفْزَعَتْنِي. 5حِبَالُ الْهَاوِيَةِ حَاقَتْ بِي. أَشْرَاكُ الْمَوْتِ انْتَشَبَتْ بِي. 
6فِي ضِيقِي دَعَوْتُ الرَّبَّ وَإِلَى إِلَهِي صَرَخْتُ فَسَمِعَ مِنْ هَيْكَلِهِ صَوْتِي وَصُرَاخِي قُدَّامَهُ دَخَلَ أُذُنَيْهِ.​ 


sleiman64 قال:


> ياربي يسوع المسيح أغفر لي ولا تتركني أبتعد عنك ثبّتني فيك لأن ألم النفسي لا يشفيه سواك .


 
*إن أعترفنا بخطايانا فهو أمين وعادل*
*أن يغفر لنا كل شئ .....*
*كل خطية كل ذنب*
*ويرفع عنا ....*
*كل ألم وحزن وضيق *
*وسيطهرنا بدمه الطاهر وسنعود ....*
*سنعود كما كنا قبلاً*
*أبيض من الثلج*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## أرزنا (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

المجد لله يا Twin
عنما طرح عليّ أن أكتب موضوعي خفت وارتجفت ولكن عندما سمح لي الآن لأقراء ردك  فرحت كثيرأ 
أنا من عمق قلبي أشكرك وسأذكرك في صلاة مساء اليوم  ألله يكون في عونك


----------



## Twin (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أختي صاحبة الموضوع*



sleiman64 قال:


> المجد لله يا Twin
> عنما طرح عليّ أن أكتب موضوعي خفت وارتجفت ولكن عندما سمح لي الآن لأقراء ردك فرحت كثيرأ


 
*لا تخافي*
*من شئ أياً كان*
*فبموت المسح عنا طُرح الخوف خارجاً*
*فلا مكان للخوف *
*لأن الكل قد صار جديداً*
*فالله محبة وقد مات من أجل محبته لنا نحن الخطاه*
*فالسماء كلها تفرح بخاطي واحد يتوب أكثر من 10000 بار لا يحتاجون للتوبة*​ 
*والله بذاته أتي لنا ليدعونا نحن الخطاه*
*فهو لم يأتي للأبرار*​ 
*وثقي أن الله يعمل*​ 


sleiman64 قال:


> أنا من عمق قلبي أشكرك وسأذكرك في صلاة مساء اليوم ألله يكون في عونك


 
*يا ليتكي تفعلين *
*فأنا بأحتياج للصلاه*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

*+*

*الاخت العزيزه ..*


من هو يسوع ؟

هو *الله المتجسد* الذى جاء إلى العالم كى يقبل *الخطاه* ويُعطيهم حياة ابديه إن قبلوا إسمه و آمنوا به 

*و من منا بلا خطية ؟*

جميعنا نُخطىء ..* و الخطية تُحزن قلب الله القدوس* .. و لكن الله فى حزنه ينتظر رجوعنا ..* و لا ييأس أبداً* .. لذا ..* فلا نيأس نحن من رحمته وحنانه* .. لانه رحوم بالفعل .. 

*تأكدى من مراحم الله الكثيرة* ..

و لتكن حياتك فى *مخافة الله* من الآن فصاعداً .. *اهتمى بزوجك و طفلك* .. إعطيهم كل حنانك ورعايتك و إخلاصك .. *و لا تجعلى تلك التجربة تؤثر على حياتك الاسريه* ..* إمحيها* من ذاكرتك تماماً كما يمحيها الله تبارك إسمه عندما تقدمى توبه* صادقه نقية* .. و لا تعودى تتذكريها ، و ضعى كل تفكيرك و إهتمامك *، لمنزلك* و *إسرتك الصغيرة* ..

*و المسيح يرعاكم و يبارك حياتكم*


----------



## fight the devil (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

God bless you sister and bless your husbent and your two kits. I learned today a lesson from your story that God never remeber our past sins because he is LOVE,and i will pray for your family that your house will be like church.


----------



## أرزنا (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

سلام المسيح
شكرا جزيلا على ردك يا Redempttion
والله يكون معك.


----------



## Coptic Man (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

قصتك رائعة حقاااااا يا اختي العزيزة

واكثر شئ اعجبني هو مدي شعورك انك كنتي علي خطأ واردتي اصلاح هذا مهما كان الثمن ولكن كان حياتك وشعورك بالندم ايضا

فهذا يدل عن ايمان صادق ومحبة للرب 

وافضل شئ انك اعترفتي بكل شئ للانسان اللي هيرتبط بيكي 

ممكن كتير واحدة مكانك تقول وهو هيعرف منين وتعديها 

ولكن هذا يدل علي محبتك للنور والصدق

الرب يبارك حياتك واسرتك الصغيرة


----------



## أرزنا (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

سلام المسيح: يا Salman Shamoon
Thank you for your precious words that help me to continue my road with God and I will remember you in my prayer today.


----------



## remorb (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

*مررت بقصص مشابهة كثيرة 
لكن تأثرت بهذه القصة جداً.. 
ربنا يبارك حياة هذه الفتاة وزوجها وأطفالها..
وأصلي إلي رب المجد أن يبارك هذه الكنيسة الصغيرة
وأصلي حتى لا يتذكر الزوج في أي وقت من الأوقات قصة زوجته ولا يعايرها بها في أي وقت..
ربنا معهم بصلوات كل مصاف القديسين..*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

تجربة قاسية مريتي بيها 
الحمدلله على اللي حصل 
والحمدلله اننا بنؤمن بيسوع اللي بيبقى حنين علينا مهما غلطنا 
تخيلو لما نحاول مانغلطش هايكون معانا اذاي 
وشكرا ليكي ومش تنسينا في صلواتك


----------



## mr_Emiel (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

الاهم من التوبة عدم الرجوع الى الخطية والحفاظ على الطهارة ربنا يبارك حياتك من اجل زوجك البار وتوبتك الصادقة


----------



## أرزنا (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

سلام المسيح يا Remorb
شكراً على تفهمك وشكرأ على صلاتك والله يوفقك في كل حياتك


----------



## tina_tina (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

تجربة قاسية ولكن حنية ربنا اكبر
خالى بالك من زوجك واولادك ونفسك
انت دلوقتى معاكى كنز ثمين اوى كبرية 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## veansea (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

_بجد انت انسانه فوق الرائعه ربنا يباركك اكتر واكتر
وياريت تنسى المر الذى فعلا الشخصيه الاولى لان المر هذا سيتعبك اكثر 
ولن تستطيعى الاحساس بانكى جيده خلاص انسى
المسيح قال ان اعترفتم بخطاياكم فهو امين وعادل حتى يغفر لكم 
اذا كان هو بمجدة وسلطانه غفر ليكى انتى مش هتقبلى الغفران ده اقبليه بحب وبصدق ومنتيش اول واحده ولا اخر واحده الشيطان بيحاول يضحك عليها على الاقل انتى دوقتى ماشيه فى النور وليس الظلمه
ربنا يبارك حياتك وياريت تخلى بالك من بنتك لانها محتاجه لحنانك اكثر من قسوتك ومحتاجه انك تكون صديقه لها تحكى وتقص عليكى كل ما يدور بدماغها دون الشعور بالخوف منك ومن رفضك لها فهميها لان غلطنا فى بلاد الشرق اننا مبنفهمش بناتنا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وانسى الشخصيه السابقه بكل ما سببته من جروح 
وصلاوات العذراء والقديسين تكون معك واذكرينى فى صلاتك يا جميله​_


----------



## أرزنا (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

سلام المسيح:
شكراً الى  MR Emiel وRAMY و COPTIC MAN  على المشاركة وعلى رأيكم ألله يكون معكم ويوفقكم


----------



## أرزنا (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

سلام المسيح:
شكراً لي  Tina و Vanessa  على الكلام الحلو والمشجع وعلى الصورتين........
ألله يوفقكم


----------



## ميرنا (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

*بجد انتى قلبك ابيض جداا وده اللى ربنا بيدو عليه انتى توبتى توبه نقيه وكونتى امينه مع شريك حياتك *

*بس انسى الماضى وامحيه من ذاكرتك وعيشى لربنا اولا وجوزك واطفالك *

*ربنا يباركك حياتك *​


----------



## أرزنا (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

سلام المسيح ياميرنا 
صدقيني أنا كتبت كي أتعلم من هذا الماضي وأضعه بخدمة الأخرين فلو لم أشعر فعلاً بأن يسوع يحبني لما كتبت، أنا باعترافي في المنتدى أشهد لمحبة يسوع 
شكراً ياميرنا والله معك


----------



## †السريانيه† (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

اد ايه اثرت فيا قصتك اتأثرت فيها كثير لحد اني وانا بقرا دموعي نزلت  مني عيني
ربنا يبارك بيكي واكيد سامحك لانه اعطاي زوجا محبا وطفلين  انا اتمنى ان تسعدي
في حياتك اذكرينا في صلاتك الرب معك ​


----------



## blackguitar (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

*اعجابى بهذه الفتاه عندما رفضت ان تبنى علاقه زوجيه اساسها الخداع*
*فهناك بعض الامور يجب على الشاب او الفتاه معرفتها قبل الارتباط *

*واعجابى بهذا الفتى كبيرا جدا فهو بكل الحب الصادق سامحها على ما فعلته ولم يهتم سوى انها قدمت توبة صادقه*


----------



## Tabitha (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

اد ايه قصتك مؤثرة !! واد ايه كانت فترة عصيبة بالنسبة ليكي !!
بنشكرك اختي العزيزة على شجاعتك في انك تكتبي لينا قصتك على شان كلنا نتعلم منها
بحييكي على شجاعتك وعلى توبتك القوية اللي باينة من خلال كلامك 
ونشكر الله انك من خلال التجربة دي بالرغم من قاسوتها "" الا انك اتعرفتي على شخص الرب يسوع واد ايه هو حنين

"يخرج من الآكل أكــــــــــلا ...... ومن الجافى حـــــــــلاوه ."


----------



## أرزنا (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

المجد لله:                    شوبحو لمريو        
شكراً على ردك يا سريانية وعلى الصورة الجميلة 
بصراحة أنا أتقّبل هذه الردرود  وهي بالنسبة لي ككوب ماء تسقينه لعطشان في الصحراء.


----------



## عاشق الرسول محمد الامين (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " ولا تقربوا الزنا انه كان فاحشة وساء سبيلا " صدق الله العظيم 
هي مشكلة اجتماعية اكثر مما تكون 
كان يجب عليك التأكد من حسن العلاقة ومتانتها قبل ان تسليمه نفسك فريسة سهلة 
راح تبقي طول عمرك وانت زعلانة ع حالك​


----------



## remorb (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

أظن أن عاشق الرسول عضو جديد أهلا به ولكن أرجو من مشرف القسم أن ينبهه على طريقة إلقاء السلام في المنتدي فأظن أن هناك قواعد وافق عليها العضو قبل اشتراكه في المنتدي.. فأي هدي يقصد..؟!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## GEGE-A (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

*نشكر الله لانك ممرت من هذه التجربة بسلامة
ولكن يوجد فتاة فى نفس التجربة قد مررت بها وتشعر دائما بعدم الغفران وان هذه الفتاة اهلها يعرفون هذا الامر لذلك يعاملونهم معاملة سيئة لذلك لا تشعر الا بالكراهية من الله ومن اسرتها 
فما هى النصيحة التى ممكن ان تقدم لهذه الفتاة او لاسرتها*



http://www.lifeagapeeg.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=395


----------



## أرزنا (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

سلام المسيح:
كنّا غايبين لكثرة العمل  شكراً  لكم وانشاءلله حنشارك ونرد


----------



## أرزنا (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

سلام المسيح: 
رسلة خاصة الى عاشق الرسول....
تحية طيبة لك يا عاشق الرسول محمد الامين  والسلام عليك                                  

أولاً : أشكرك على ردك وأحترم رأيك 
ثانياً : سأجاوبك على ردك وسأترك الانجيل والقرأن وكل الكتب التي تخص الأديان على حياد في ردي في بدء الأمر، سأتناول الحديث إليك من منطلق العلم وخاصة علن النفس والاجتماع والمنطق والحياة. وبمأنّك حكمت على المرأة بردك بأنها ستبقى زعلانة مدى عمرها سأعرض عليك ثلاث حالات غير حالة هذه المرأة ومن ثمّ نرى أين الفرح في حالة هذه المرأة وأين الزعل.؟
هذه المرأة تسكن في حيّ يسكنه أناس ينتمون الى عدة ديانات :
أ‌-	هناك رجل تزوج ثلاث نساء الأولى في العشرين من عمره والثانية في الثلاثينات والثالثة في الأربعينات ونفسه تشتهي الرابعة والجميع يسكونون في منزل واحد
ب‌-	رجل آخر تزوج امرأة أخرى وترك زوجته الأولى لأنها ذهبت الى الحج.
ت‌-	رجل أخر تزوج امرأة ثانية لأن زوجته الأولى ذهبت الى الحج وكان سبب حجها لأنه لا يحترمها وليست راضية على علاقته مها فاختارت الحج للتخلص منه.
ث‌-	المرأة التي أنت قرأت قصتها فهي تعيش مع رجل واحد ولها ولدين وما جمعهما هو الحب والصراحة والاحترام لبعضهما.

إنطلاقا من العلم درسنا هذه الحالات كلها فرأينا أن الحالة:
أ‌-	من الناحية النفسيّة والإجتماعيّة والحياتيّة حالة يشوبها النقص في العيش لأن عدد الأولاد 15 ولد، منهم في المدرسة ومنهم على الطريق ومنهم لا يبالي للحياة والرجل أبوهم يعمل وبقدر استطاعته يؤّمن عيشهم، ونسائه الثلاث منهن تعمل والباقي في المنزل .... لا من الناحية الاجتماعيّة تضامن وإكتفاء ولا من الناحية النفسيّة نمّو ونضوج بل العصبيّة ترافق حياتهم وعدم الاستقرار والطمأنينة فيما بينهم ولا يوجد معناً للعائلة.
ب‌-	لأن المرأة ذهبت إلى الحج وأصبحت حجة تزوج ثانية لهذا السبب. لم نر رابط عائلي في تصرفه ولا عهد حب مع زوجته الأولى والثانية غير مرتاحة بوجود أخرى تتقاسمها زوجها.
ت‌-	المرأة اعتنقت الحج لأن زوجها لا يحترمها ولا يحترم العلاقة معها فرأت أن الحج وسيلة للتخلص منه 
ث‌-	هذه الحالة رجل وامرأة وطفلين إختار بعضهما البعض وكانت ركيزة الاختيار الحب والصراحة ومن الناحية النفسيّة هما مرتاحان وعائلتهما متماسكة مع بعضها البعض وهم عائلة في تكوينها.

بناءً على ذلك سأطرح السؤال التالي : لماذا لكل من هؤلاء الحالات ميزة خاصة وعيش خاص وعلى أي أساس يتصرفون في حياتهم ، زواج أحادي وزواج متعدد.  

طرحنا هذا السؤال على كل هذه الحالات فكان الجواب من الحالات الثلاث أن الدين يسمحوا لهم بذلك زواج متعدد.
أما الحالة  ث  كان الجواب ديننا لا يسمح لنا بالخطيئة ، فسألنا زوجها إذاً لماذا تزوجت هذه المرأة ؟ فأجاب ديننا لا يسمح بالخطيئة لكنه يقبل بالتوبة.
فقلنا في نفسنا لا نريد أن ندخل بعادات وقوانين أديانهم فلنفكّر بهم من منطلق عيشهم ونحكم,
الحالة ألف وباء و تاء   اضطراب نفسي ومشاكل اجتماعية تنعكس على تكوينهم كاعائلات ولم نجد الفرح فيما بينهم بل عيش عادات وتقاليد ناهيك عن عدم الانسجام في المجتمع وعدم ثقة الجميع مع بعضهم البعض لا نضوج نفسي ولا علاقات حب يجعل عقد الزواج مع الشريك محترماً أو يتجه لأهداف مرجوة ، تزوج غيرها لأنها حجة هربت منه لأنه لا يحترمها ، تزوج ثلاث ليشبع راغباته، تصرفات كله تدل على الأنا .
الحالة  ث  
ذهبنا بالعلم إليهم فشاعدنا امرأة بحسب الدين خاطئة وزوجها يراها بحسب الدين تائبة ، يقول أنه أحبّها فسامحها ويضيف بأنه لا يقبل أي امرأة  أخرى معها ولا يقبل أن يتقاسم حبه مع اثنين، إن أولادي ثمرة حبنا هي أمهم وأنا والدهم.
الحب بينهما له قيمة ، الظواهر النفسية عندهما تدل أنهما مرتاحان وناضجان وعيشهما في المجتمع يملائه الفرح .... امرأة متمسكة في زوجها والعكس... يؤلفان عائلة وكل مكوّنات العائلة تظهر في حياتهم ولو ناقصة ولكنهم يسعون الى الأفضل إنهم عائلة. سامحها لماذا ؟ قبل بها لماذا؟ خطئت لماذا؟ تابت لماذا ؟ هذا أمر نتركه لهما ولإيمانهما بربهم وبتعاليم دينهم.
ولكن من خلال العلم نقول إذا كنّا نحن في العلم لا ننتمي الى أي حالة من تلك الحالات ولا ننتمي الى أي دين من تلك الأديان وخيّرنا الإنتساب نختار الحالة  ث  نختار الاحترام ،  نختار الحب ، نختار الإلتزام ، نختار الثقة، نختار الانسان الواعي ، نختار الانسان الحر ، نختار الانسان الذي يضّحي في سبيل الأخر، نختار العائلة في تكوينها أب واحد ، أم واحدة ، أولاد منهما ثمرة حبهما. واذا كان سبب التزام الحالة ث هو هو الله طبعاً نختار الله الذي تؤمن به الحالة ث الله هو واحد ولكن مفهومه عند البشر ليس مفهوماً واحداً .
 نحن نراقب عيش المجتمعات ومن خلال حياتهم نبدأ باختيار الله .
إذا انتقلنا الى مفهوم الله وببساطة اذا استعملنا علم المنطق في هذا المجال واذا أردنا أن نفكر أن بالله الذي تعبده الحالات التي ذكرنا اذا فكرنا في مجتمعاتها ومن تعبد وباختصار نرى:
أنّ الله يوجد باسمه أحزاب وجماعات مسلحة يحاربون باسمه فاذا استعملنا علم المنطق لنفهم هذه الحقيقة في بعض المجتمعات نستنتج ما يلي: 
اذا كان الله هو الذي خلق الأرض والسماء كل ما نراه وما لا نراه ، اذا كان الله يملك كل هذه القوة وهو يوصف بالجبّار والصباؤوت والأكبر وكل الصفات التي تطلق عليه فهذا الله الذي خلق كل شيىء وخلق الانسان... بحسب المنطق هذا الله هو قوي ولا مثيل له ونادر وجوده لأنه لم يخبرنا أحد عن مثله ، اذا هذا الله القوي عندما أتعرف عليه بالعلم أراه قوياً فأين هو المنطق بأن يكون هذا الله هو الذي يطلب من البشر الذين هو صنعهم المحاربة باسمه واستعمال السلاح والقتل لأجله....
اذا كان الله هو القوي فالمنطق يقول أنه لا يطلب من أحد مخلوقاته المحاربة عنه . وتلك الحالات التي تحدثنا عنها والتي تنتمي الى عدة مجتمعات اذا رقبناها وأردنا أن نتعرف على الله الذي تعبد نختار الله الذي تعبده الحالة ث لأنه يسامح، يغفر، يحب، اجتماعي، قوي والقوي يحفظ الضعفاء ، يخدمهم ويضحي لأجلهم نختار هذا القوي المحب المسؤول الذي يحترم الأخرين....
وليس الله الضعيف الذي يطلب من الناس الحرب باسمه والقتل لأجله هذا ليس الله هذا الضعيف هو مجهول  ليس بإمكانه أن يكون الله كيف هو الله ويلتجىء الى مصنوعاته الحرب عنه؟ اذا الله الذي تنتمي اليه الحالات أ، و ب، وت، هو الله الضعيف الغير قادر على تدبير نفسه بنفسه ، هو الله التناقض دعوات الى المسامحة ودعوات للقتل من أجله في آن معاً؟ ... من وراء العلم أكتشف الله الحقيقي فلنبحث عن الله الأكبر وعن الله القوي وعن الله المحب ، المسامح، عن الله الذي يحترم كل مخلوقاته، فلنبحث عن الله ليس في الكلام فقط بل وليس في الكتب فقط فلنبحث عنه في المجتمعات والعائلات في الظواهر النفسيّة وفي النتائج الاجتماعيّة والحياتيّة وفي اتحاد الناس مع بعضهم البعض وفي الطبيعة وفي كل الخلق لنصل الى نتيجة الله بأنه هو الله وأكبر الله القوي فأدعوك يا أخي الى الهدي الى الله هذا القوي وليس الى الله الضعيف ؟؟ الله الحقيقي يظهر في حياة المجتمعات في ممارسة الفرد والمجتمع وليس في الشعارات والغرائز بل في المنطق ومن خلال العقل ، والعقل يهتدي الى الله ولا يكتشف الله لأن العقل مخلوق وليس خالق واذا اكتشف عقلنا تركيبة الله يصبح العقل هو أكبر من الله يصبح العقل الأكبر وليس الله الأكبر العقل مخلوق يهتدي الى فكرة الله من خلال مخلوقاته أو الى فكرة علة الوجود  ولكن بأن يهتدي الى الله يلزمه الوحي ، الله يوحي للعقل بأن يهتدي اليه الانسان يهتدي الى الله من خلال الوحي الذي يرسله الله اليه ولكنّ هذا الانسان بطبعه العاقل انسان خيّر ومحب .... فأي وحي لا يتماشى مع طبيعة الانسان الخيّرة والمحبة .... فيكون وحي من خارج الله وأخيراً كل مجتمع خيّر ومسالم ومحب للأخر ........ يكون من وحي الله 
ويا صديقي هذه المرأة ورجلها وولديها هم سعيدون في حياتهم وقرأنا وحي الله عندهم.


----------



## lo-pra (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

اقتباس*"""""""لأنني بجمالي الخارجي جعلته يدور في فلكي وبزكائي جعلته ينعجب بي أكثر وأكثر""""""""*
هل ياترى جمالك وذكائك وحنكتك هي السبب الحقيقي الذي جعله يسامحك ويقبل؟؟؟؟؟؟
لأن هنالك اخريات لم يعطوا هذا الجمال ولم يسامحوا على اخطاء اقل وابسط بكثير!
_______________________________________________________________
اقتباس*"""""""........وأصلي حتى لا يتذكر الزوج في أي وقت من الأوقات قصة زوجته ولا يعايرها بها في أي وقت..""""""*هل تظن يااخ remorb انه سيأتي يوم ويتذكر الزوج ويعايرها وربما يعاقبها؟ عندما ربما... يزوي جمالها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hegazy01 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

*السلام عليكم*​*الأخ sleiman64
قرأت ردك الطويل  
و كان ليا تعليق  لو تسمحلى 
انت فى بدايه كلامك قلت نترك الانجيل و القران و كل الكتب ثم عرضت 4 صور لحالات انت درستها فيهم 
بس انت اتكلمت على صور لنماذج مسلمه و كلها مشوهه  او محل نقد و تشكيك 
أولا يا سيدى انت رديت رد طووووويل جدا  على جمله واحده بس قالها عاشق الرسول و هى (( انك هتعيشى طول عمرك زعلانه ))
و بتدافع عنها كان الاولى هى ترد  يمكن فعلا تقول   ( أنا كل ما افتكر الواقعه بزعل و بندم )  و يمكن توقل ( ولا زعلانه ولا حاجة  انا تبت الى الله ) و كأنها تأكدت ان التوبه قبلت .
الحالات ايلى حضرتك اروتها   كلها قابله للأختلاف  و التبديل
يعنى ممكن تلاقى  واحد وواحده  مخلفين ولد و بنت و حياتهم مش مستقره  و هو بيغلط و يخونها و العكس
و ممكن تلاقى واحده عاوزه تنفصل عن زوجها   و بتلجأ  لطريق تانى غير الحج  ( اذا كان دا مفهومك ان الحج بيطلق الستات ))
و ممكن تلاقى رجل مسلم  تزوج أكثر من واحده و عايشين حياه سعيده 
فإذا كنت لازم تورد لنا امثله   تورد لنا امثله   لا تحمل معنيين 
و لو عاوز تشكك او تسأل ف الدين الاسلامى عن شىء اسأل مباشره 
انا اول تعارفى على هذا المنتدى سألت سؤالين 
و فضلم الاخوه  يبعتونى من قسم الى اخر   
و حتى الان لم أجد الاجابه مع العلم انى كتبت ايميلى  للاخوه المسيحين  عشان لو كان فى اجابه طويله  اكثر من مستند  او صور  او خلافه  يبعتوا براحتهم .. ولم يأتى رد 
و خايف اكتب السؤال هنا 
لتقولوا لى ليس هنا مكان الاسئله 
ع العموم سؤالى الاهم هو 
من أين جاء القرأن الكريم
  ( الذى ) لم يسب رسول او نبى   تنبأ بأشياء حدثت فى المستقبل
توافق مع كثير من الأمور العلمليه فى مجالات الطب و الفلك و غيرهما 
لا يوجد به خطأ نحوى واحد
و هكذا 
منتظرد الرد 
ملحوظة 
سألت هذا السؤال  فى قسم الشكاوى فنقله الى قسم الأسئله  و الاخوه فى قسم الاسئله قالو هنا نجيب على الاسئله فى المسيحيه فقط  قالوا لى اذهب الى قسم الدين الاسلامى فوجدت الاخوه النصارى  لا يسألون  بل يسبون و يهينون و يشككون و يشتمون و مع ذلك سألت و كان السؤال فى رد على الاخ سامر الراهب حيث كان يكتب موضوع عن علاقه الشيطان بمحمد  و مع ذلك  و حتى الآن  لم يرد عليا أحد و كنت كل فتره ادخل و اكرر و انادى و اسأل ولا مجيب * 
*من أين  جاء القرأن *​


----------



## DODY2010 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

قصة رائعة وتوبة اكثر من رائعةلانها هتعرف اولادنا ان حب الشباب حب مراهقة اخرتةمزلة للنفس قبل اي شيء علي العموم ربنا يحافظ علي اولادة كلهم بنات واولادوبالنسب للاخت صاحبة التجربة ربنا يحافظ عليكي انتي وبيتك وارجوا منكي ان تحافظي علي زوجك ولا تحاولي تفتكري الحب الطايشمن جواكي افتكري الحب الي االسيد المسيح زرعة في قلب زوجك اسعدي زوجك بكل طاقتك واعطية كل الحب لانة انسان يستاهلةو كمان يتحط فوق الراس معلش انا زي اختك الكبيرة وخالتك او امك الثانية وهي تستهل لقب الام المثالية انه دحفظت سيركحال بالك منها وربنا يحافظ علي بيتك واسرتك الجديدة


----------



## lo-pra (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

قال blackguitar""اعجابى بهذه الفتاه عندما رفضت ان تبنى علاقه زوجيه اساسها الخداع
فهناك بعض الامور يجب على الشاب او الفتاه معرفتها قبل الارتباط """
*هل ياهل الترى::::::::
 لو ماكان صديق المساعد الاجتماعي كانت ستخبره بالحقيقة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## أرزنا (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

سلام المسيح:
 لو ماكان صديق المساعد الاجتماعي كانت ستخبره بالحقيقة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/color][/b][/quote]

لم تفكر بهذا الموضوع من هنا أهميّة المرشد أو المساعد أو الصديق في  هكذا حالات
الفكرة الأساسيّة كانت بأن لا تتزوج بل أن تعيش كتائبة مع الرب.


----------



## man4truth (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك و الله بيقبل التايبيين
ربنا يدينا حياة التوبة ​*


----------



## أرزنا (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

سلام المسيح: 
الأخ hegazy01  شكرا لك 
صديقي أنا عائش في مجتمع مختلط مسيحي اسلامي ولي أصدقاء كثر من الاسلام نأكل معا ونسهر معا ونعمل ونحترم بعضنا كثيراً وأحترم تفكيرهم وعيشهم.
 واذا تكلمت عن حالات معينة فأنا أعرف ماذا أقصد من ناحية العلم لا الدين من ناحية العقل يا صديق.
أما بالنسبة لسؤلك عن من كتب القرأن الكريم... القرأن موجود في مكتبي وأتصفح به أحيناً أماّ من كتبه أمر لا يعنيني ولا تفمهني خطأ أنا لا تهمني الكتب أنا يهمني كيف تعيش المجتمعات  البشريّة من خلال الكتب التي تعتبرها مقدسة أو منزلة من الله كيف تترجم هذه المجتمعات في حياتها ما كتب اليها سأعطيك مثلاً :
أنا أومن بالانسان المحب المسالم الخيّر .... فان شهدت انسانا يعيش في مجتمعه غير ذلك لا أحبه ...لأي دين انتمى أنا أتطلع على نتيجة عيش المجتمع، أنا معها اذا كانت ايجابيّة وأرفضها اذا كان سلبيّة.


----------



## LOLA012 (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

انا قريت القصة وربنا معاكى ويحافظ عليكى وعلى اطفالك وعلى زوجك
صلولى كتير علشان ربنا يرحمنا ويحافظ على كل بناته واولاده 
ويارب تشبع قلوبنا بيك لان الخطية طرحت كثيرين وكل قتلاها اقوياء 
(النفس الشبعانة تدوس العسل المسموم والنفس الجائعة كل مر حلو )
ربنا يحافظ على بناته كلهم بشفاعة الست العدرا مريم والقوى الانباموسى الاسود شفيع االتائبين


----------



## أرزنا (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

سلام المسيح يا GEGE-A
عذرا تأخرت في الرد على سؤالك ولكن ستفريحن لأن أكثر من 120 طالب جامعي ناقشوا سؤلك وهذه خلاصة المناقشات فشكرا على سؤالك

لكل فرد اختباره الشخصي للتجربة التي يقع فيها منهم من يتجرأ على اخبارها ومنهم من يحتفظ بها داخل ذاته المهم هو ، هو أولاً كيف تقبل التجربة وكيف تعامل معها وعلى ضوء الإنجيل في مشهد الزانية وموقف المجتمع منها وموقف يسوع نقول:
المرأة الزانية كان مصيرها الرجم في الحجارة بحسب الشريعة وعندما قال لهم يسوع : من منكم بلا خطيئة فليرجمها بأول حجر ... فرموا جميعهم الحجارة وذهبوا... ولكن المرأة بقيت وهي تبكي وتغسل أرجل يسوع بدموعها ... لأنها رأت امامها ما هو أهم من الذنب الذي في داخلها بسبب الزنى رأت يسوع فالتجأة اليه ولم تخف الرجم بالحجارة . بثقة تقدمت من يسوع فغيّر مجرى الحكم عليها كلامه موقفه خلصها من الرجم ... 
التجربة مؤلمة للشخص لأنه يختبرها ولكن الغفران منقذ للشخص ومفرح اذا اعتنقه بإيمان وثقة. عدم الشعور بالغفران هو الشعور بالذنب والشعور بالذنب هو من مظاهر الكراهيّة لله وللأخرين العالمون بالذنب. ولكن موقف يسوع تجاه الزانية غيّر الواقع عند المرأة .  قال: " اذهبي ولا تخطائي ثانية " هذا القول ليسوع يعني انه قبل توبتها وغفر لها . ان الشعور بالغفران يتطلب الايمان والثقة بيسوع المسيح المخلص وبكلامه، والايمان والثقة يتطلبان معرفة الذات والعودة اليها ومن ثم الذهاب الى يسوع المسيح عندئذ يكون الانسان المجرّب الخاطىء ذهب نحو الرب والرب يلاقيه.
(مراجعة التوبة من خلال الابن الشاطر في المنتدى في ركن الكتاب المقدس) 
اذا الانسان المجرّب عندما يشعر بعدم الغفران عليه العودة الى ذاته والانطلاق نحو الرب يجب أن يكون الرب هدفه وثقته به كبيرة لأن الرب يقبل التائب ويغفر له .
كي نصل الى هذه الحالة يفترض علينا بعد العودة الى الذات ، القرار والذهاب نحو الرب بثقة وشجاعة مع الصلاة والمشاركة بالذبيحة الالهية والتصميم على الثبات والالتزام  ومن هنا تبدأ النتائج المرضيّة بالظهور داخل النفس المجربة ويبدأ بالتعافي المذنب وبثباته بالرب يندحر المجتمع أي كان قريبا أو بعيدا  لأن التوبة الصادقة من ينتقدها ينتقد المسيح قابلها؟؟؟؟؟
ان عرف أهلها أو الأخرون والجميع مشكلة بالنسبة للخاطىء ولكن هذا الجميع عليه أن يحكم من منطلق ايمانه بالمسيح وليس من منطلق عاداته في القرية أو المدينة أو البيت.عليه أن يحكم بين الفعل القصدي وبين التجربة لأن الحكم على الفعل القصدي المتكرر شيىء والحكم على التجربة شيىء أخرمثلا:المرأة التي تزني كل يوم وتعتبر هذا الأمر عملها واذا نبهتها لا تبالي فمن الطبيعي أن يكون حكم الأخرين عليها أنها في حالة شواذ ... أما الفتاة التي تقع في تجربة الزنى ومن ثم تعي أمرها من جرأ ما يحدث فيها من ... عوامل نفسيّة وشعور بالذنب حتى ولو لم تخبر أحداً تتخبط في تفكيرها وتعاني منه وهذه حالة صعبة أمام ذاتها وأهلها ومجتمعها .... يجب أن يكون الحكم عليها انطلاقا من توبتها وايمانها بيسوع لأن توبة الزانية وايمانها في يسوع بحسب الانجيل جعل يسوع يقول لمجتمعها من منكم بلا خطيئة .... هذه المرأة الزانية لو من توبتها لا ما خلصت؟؟. من هنا من يعامل المجرب معاملة سيئة يشترك في تجربته وفي خطيئته لماذا؟ لأنه يبقيه في حالته التي هو يرفضها ويعاني من جرائها لأنه يضع نفسه مكان الرب الديان ويحكم من منطلق تفكيره وعاداته ، التائب لا يعامل الا بالمحبة يجب أن لا نكثر الكلام على التائب مثلاً  جرستينا، عيب ، بهدلتينا، هذا ليس من عاداتنا والكثير من الكلام ... ويكون في المجتمع أخريات يخفون خطاياهم  ونحن نقوى على الذي يكشف أمره. من يعامل المجرب والخاطىء التائب بعكس موقف يسوع من الزانية يجعله تحت وطأة خطيئته واذا تبنى من يريد ان يحكم موقف يسوع يساعد الخاطىء على الخلاص وبمأن الخطيئة بعد عن الله هكذا يكون من يريد أن يحكم بعكس موقف يسوع يقع في الخطيئة ويعمل عكس الخلاص ويسبب للخاطىء في تفكيره بأن الله يكرهه أو أن الله زعلان ... واذا اصطدم الخاطىء في باب منزله أو في أي شيىء يعتقد بأن الله يجازيه على خطائه يعتقد أن الله يضربه ويصبح عائشا في ثرثاب في حياته وهو يتخيل أن الله عدوه من هنا يصبح بفعل خطيئته وبفعل ردة أهله السلبية في عدائية مع أهله ومجتمعه ومع من يرفض واقعه؟؟؟ من هنا رسالة الأهل والمجتمع والكاهن بأن يحتضنوا هذا الخاطىء ويساعدوه على العودة الى الله وعلى العودة الى حياة الثقة وبأنه فعلاً موجود وهو مرّ بتجربة وذهبت هذا المجتمع أكان العائلة أم المدرسة أم الجامعة أم العمل عليه أن ينظر الى الخاطىء نظرة مسيحانية بعيدا عن عوائد المجتمعات الأرضيّة .
نصيحتنا الى هذه الفتاة وأسرتها بأن يتجهوا فعلاً نحو الرب يسوع وأن يلعبوا دور المخلص في هذه القضيّة . الفتاة فلتحب أهلها من قلبها ولو ضايقوها في حياتها فلتحبهم على ضوء الانجيل والايمان بيسوع وهو يغير حياتها وموقفهم ، تصلي على هذه النية وتشق طريقها نحو يسوع ولو بصعوبة فهو يلاقيها ويساعدها وبقوته تصبح بارة واذا بقي المجتمع يحكم عليها تتبرىء هي ويصبح هو الخاطىء . لأهلها نقول: نحن أهل وعايّنا الكثير من هذا الواقع عليكم أن تفكروا أولاً أنكم أنتم سبب وجود ابنتكم أنتم المسؤولون عنها وهنا مسؤوليتكم في تجربتها التي وقعت فيها مسؤولية كبيرة لخلق ابنتكم من جديد التحدي الكبير هو هنا في خلقها ثانية ؟؟؟ بأن تولد ثانية وتخرج من الخطيئة أن تولد من الايمان بربكم وبتعاليمه أن تولد ثانية بايمان المجتمع الذي تعيشون فيه هنا تلعبون دور يسوع المخلص الذي قال للمجتمع من منكم بلا خطيئة .... يسوع لم يشعر الزانية بأنها مرفوضة بل ساعدها لتخرج من وضعها المأساوي فأصبحت هي على حق والمجتمع اندحر؟ ايمانكم بربكم والالتزام معه يجب أن يظهر في هذه الحالة بالذات انتم أهلها أين الله بالنسبة لكم. 
:94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94::94:


----------



## أرزنا (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

*سلام المسيح*

*أنا أشكر كل الذين زاروا هذا الموضوع.*
*الله يبارك الجميع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

لقد صدمتنى بعض القلوب القاسيه  فى ردودها  أكثر من صدمتى من الجزء الآول من القصه ذاتها _فى الحقيقه لقد تناسوا شيئين أولا" نحن لسنا فى محاكمه لها نتباحث فى ما تستحقه من عقاب .......ثانيا" أنها لم تكن مجبره فى أن تسرد لنا قصتها ألا أنها فضلت أن تسردها لكى تدق جرس أنذار لنا جميعا" فتأخذ البنات حذرها ولا تقع فى براثن الشباب المتربصين خلف كلمة (بحبك ) ولآولياء الامور ليستفيقوا  و ينتبهوا لآبنائهم ............أسمحوا لى أن أقدم لها تحيه على شجاعتها فى سرد قصتها حتى فى أدق التفاصيل وأحيى زوجها لآنه متفهم لدينه الذ ى يحثه على التسامح وقليل من يستطيع أن يطيع فى مثل هذ ه ألآمور خاصه" الرجل الشرقى .........اتمنى من الله أن يحرس بيتهم بملائكته من كل ما هو شرير .


----------



## GIGILOVELY (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

اكيد ان ربنا كان عارف انك عندك عزيمة انك ترجعي تاني لحضنه الدافي اللي عمر مافي حضن زيه ابدا خلي خالتك تكون الطريق ليكي ربنا معاكي ويمليب حياتك فرح


----------



## newman_with_jesus (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الح*

الاخت العزيزة بارك الرب حياتك انت وزوجك 
خلي بالك من اولادك وزجك 
وصلي لاجل اخواتك


----------



## اسامه فوزي (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت*

*القصه دي مع انها صعبه ومؤثره وصاحبته اتعذبت كتير 
لكنها رساله تعزيه وتفتح باب التوبه والرجوع للجميع فلايوجد انسان بلا خطيه حتي لو كان عمره يوم واحد فقط*


----------



## مارسيليانا (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت*

قصه فعلا مؤثرة جدا
 وانا شخصيا اتاثرت بيها 
لكن ربنا مسابكيش وقف جانبك وساعدك بدليل إنك بدأتى حياه
 مسيحيه جديده علشان انتى اعترفتى بكل خطيه ودموعك غسلتها
وانا نفسى خاطيه  وصليلى وهقول  
 ارحمنى  يا الله كعظيم رحمتك ومثل كثرة رأفتك  امحوا أثمى واغسلنى 
كثيراً من اثمى ومن خطيتى طهرنى لأنى عارفه بإثمى وخطيتى أمامى فى كل حين
لك وحدك اخطأت والشر قدامك صنعت لكى تتبرر فى اقوالك وتغلب اذا حاكمت......
يارب مدلى إيدك​


----------



## القلب الشجاع (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت*

شكرا ليكي ايتها الاخت  عندما تخبري غيرك بما حدث لك لكي تستفيد من تجربتك فهذا في حد ذاتة اكبر دليل علي اخلاصك و طهارتك و انك انسانة محبة للغير و ربنا حيعوضك عن هذا بالكثير.واتمني لو كل الفتيات المسيحيات  يكونوا اقوي من كدة و يزودوا علاقتهم بربنا يسوع الحافظ الامين.تذكري ايتها الاخت انك كنت امينة و مخلصة مع من اراد الزواج منك  و هذا اعظم من الطهارة نفسها  فالتوبة تحول الخاطي الي بتولي.
و لا تنسي ان الخطية جرحت كثيرين و كل قتلاها اقوياء.الاهم هو التوبة الحقيقية التي انت بصددها الان .بصراحة زوجك هذا انسان  مفيش زية ابدا  فهو قديس و اكيد ملتصق بربنا قوي و هذا يفرح القلب فهو شخص اخذ صفة من صفات ربنا و هي الغفران.من يغفر يغفر لة.ربنا يبارك حياتكم و يحافظ عليكم د انتوا قديسون متواجدين علي الارضو ربنا يعوضكم بالفرح الابدي بملكوتة ازكروني في صلواتكم سلا ربنا معانا كلنا


----------



## Fadie (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت*

*أنتى عظيمة , ربنا يحميكى و يبارك حياتك و يحفظ اسرتك , الرب معك*


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت*

مش مهم اننا نخطىء المهم نعرف من اين سقطناونتوب واكيد ربنا بيسند ضعفنا زى ماعمل الابن الشاطلر نعترف له وهو امين وعادل يغفر ويعطى نعمه بارك يارب ميراثك امين


----------



## magednady (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت*

خاطى واحد يتوب اكثر من تسعة وتسعون لا يحتجون الى توبة


----------



## أرزنا (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت*

*سلام المسيح:*



Dona Nabil قال:


> من .......ثانيا" أنها لم تكن مجبره فى أن تسرد لنا قصتها ألا أنها فضلت أن تسردها لكى تدق جرس أنذار لنا جميعا" فتأخذ البنات حذرها ولا تقع فى براثن الشباب المتربصين خلف كلمة (بحبك ) ولآولياء الامور ليستفيقوا و ينتبهوا لآبنائهم.


 
*شكرا لك على التعليق الجميل؟؟؟؟*


----------



## أرزنا (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت*

سلام المسيح

شكرا يا GIGILOVELY  على مشاركتك والله يحمي الجميع


----------



## دروب (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*


حلو كثير واكيد فرحنا كثير 
واريد اقول انه ماكو احلى من مواجهة الحقيقة وعدم الهروب منها لانها راح تبقى تلاحقنا طول العمر
واكيد الرب يسوع لا ينسى من يطلب منه شيئا من كل قلبه شكرا لله الذي يقودنا في موكب النصرة كل حين


----------



## sunny man (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

لقد غفر المسيح للمرأة الخاطئة. ثقى يا ابنتى ان المسيح غفر لك . و عيشى حياتك فى سلام و لاتفكرى فى الماضى. لقد ارسل لك المسيح زوجا محبا فعيشى سعيدة مع هذا الزوج المحب. و لتكن تلك التجربة عبرة للاخرين. سلام المسيح فليكن معك


----------



## أرزنا (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

*سلام المسيح:*

*شكرا على مشاركتك التي أعادت الموضوع الى الواجهة*


----------



## حنونه (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

الحياة كلها عبر المهم كيف نستفيد من هذه العبر
عندما يمر الانسان في تجربة سيئة يجب ان ينبه الاخرين الى هذه التجربة ونتائجها وأكيد الشخص الحكيم هو من يتعلم من تجارب الاخرين
الله يوفق جميع فتياتنا ويحميهن من الغدر والمواقف المؤلمة


----------



## أرزنا (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

*سلام المسيح*



حنونه قال:


> عندما يمر الانسان في تجربة سيئة يجب ان ينبه الاخرين الى هذه التجربة ونتائجها وأكيد الشخص الحكيم هو من يتعلم من تجارب الاخرين


 

صح يجب أن يتعلم من تجارب الآخرين
شكرا


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

ليس ضرورى ان لانخطىء فقط نرجع عن الخطاء ونعتلرف له وهو امين وعادل يغفر وينسى لكن لابد ان نتمسك به وهو يعطى مع التجربه المنفذ فقط نطلبه حتى ياتى ونعبر والرب يقوى ايمانك اثبتى فى حبه هو يثبت فيك ولاتهتمى للامر فمن بيده الامر يعرف ضعفاتنا نطلبه من القلب وهو يعين ضعفنا


----------



## أرزنا (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

*سلام المسيح*



ناجى عدلى زكى قال:


> ... امين وعادل يغفر وينسى لكن لابد ان نتمسك به


 

شكرا لك


----------



## assyrian girl (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

wowo very sad story God bless her and bless her family


----------



## الياس دكور (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

الاخت الكريمة 
 منذ اللحظة الاولى بها اقتربت من الرب قال لك اله المجد مغفورة لك خطاياك اذهبي ولا تخطئي في ما بعد . الرب يسوع نسي خطيتك ورماها في اعماق البحار ولم يذكرها في ما بعد وكذلك زوجك وعليه عليكي ان لا تفكري بالماضي بل تذكري الذي فداك وبعت لك من يحميكي اتبتي بايمانكط ولا تلتفتي الى الوراء لئلا يصيبك ما اصاب زوجة لوط . الرب يباركك وزيبارك زوجك ويبارك اطفالك واغلمي كلنا خطاة ويعوزنا مجد الله


----------



## girl of my lord (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

سلام ونعمه
انا بجد وانا بشوف كلامك الدموع نزلت مش من عنيا من قلبي
انا عايزه اقولك قد ايه يسوع بيحبك لانك رغم غلطك ادالك وبعتلك الزوج الصالح ومهما كان غلطك ربنا بيسامح
بس انا عايزة اطلب منك طلب بجد انك ماتفكريش في الماضي حاولي تنسيه لانه هياثر عليكي وعلي اولادك حاولي تسامحي نفسك زي ماربنا سامحك
وربنا معاكي وافتكري كويس ان ربنا سامح الزانيه وغفرلها
ربنا معاكي وهصليلك 
وياريت انتي كمان تصليليjesus be with u


----------



## maria123 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

قصة مؤثرة 
انا صديقتي مرت بنفس التجربة ولكن بدون حمل
ولان هي متزوجة و عندها ولد
 اللة يوفقك و ينور طريقك


----------



## أرزنا (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

*سلام المسيح*


الياس دكور قال:


> الاخت الكريمة
> لاتلتفتي الى الوراء لئلا يصيبك ما اصاب زوجة لوط . الرب يباركك وزيبارك زوجك ويبارك اطفالك واغلمي كلنا خطاة ويعوزنا مجد الله


 
*شكرا والله يحمينا جميعا*


----------



## أرزنا (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

*سلام المسيح*


dolly قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> انا بجد وانا بشوف كلامك الدموع نزلت مش من عنيا من قلبي
> انا عايزه اقولك قد ايه يسوع بيحبك لانك رغم غلطك ادالك وبعتلك الزوج الصالح ومهما كان غلطك ربنا بيسامح
> بس انا عايزة اطلب منك طلب بجد انك ماتفكريش في الماضي حاولي تنسيه لانه هياثر عليكي وعلي اولادك حاولي تسامحي نفسك زي ماربنا سامحك
> ...


 
شكرا وأكيد سأذكرك في صلاتي


----------



## أرزنا (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

*سلام المسيح:*



maria123 قال:


> قصة مؤثرة
> انا صديقتي مرت بنفس التجربة ولكن بدون حمل
> ولان هي متزوجة و عندها ولد
> اللة يوفقك و ينور طريقك


 
*يا ريت ما حدا بمر بهذه التجربة؟*
*الله يحمينا*


----------



## safsofeh (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

*صدقيني يا اختي لست الوحيدة في هذه الدنيا 
لكنك الوحيدة التي اعترفت بذلك
وتجرات ليتعل الكثير من خطائك
لكن اريد ان اقول لك لا تلومي نفسك دائما
الرب يسوع مات من اجلنا لكنه اعطانا نعمة النسيان
الرب بعث لك زوجك لانه من يستحق حبك وليس اي شخص اخر
لا يوجد فتاه لم تحب
انا احببت شخص معي في الجامعة لدرجة اني اترك اهلي لاجله
ونشكر الرب لم اخظطئ معه ابدا
فالرب انقذني وتقدم لي شاب وطلب الزواج مني رفضته اكتر من مرة لاجله
لكنه عاد وتقدم لي مرة تانية فادركت ان هناك شي بالموضوع 
فذهبت للشخص الذي احب وطلبت منه ان يتقدم لي لان اهلي معجبون بالشخص الذي تقدم لي 
فرفض بحجة ان عمله غير ثابت
واكدت عليه انني ساقف الى جانبك واساعدك فرفض
وزي ما بحكي المثل الي باعك بيعه
فتزوجت الشخص الاخ وهو انسان حنون ورائع جدا وانجبت طفلة رائعة
اشكر الرب دائما انه بعث من يمسك يدي في الوقت المناسب
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## أرزنا (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

*سلام المسيح:*

*نحن بعض الأحيان نعتقد بأن الرب يتخلّى عنا ولكنّ الحقيقة الرب لا يتركنا أبدا فلا تأسفي على الأول لأن الله عوضك كما قلت شكرا لك*


----------



## magednady (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

مفيش اى فرق فى ملكوت السموت يفرق بين خطيئة واخرى يسوع قال من قال لاخية يا احمق لا يدخل ملكوت السموات فكلنا خطا الرب يسمحنا ويعطينا حياة جديدة ببركة القدسين


----------



## magednady (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

_المسيح جة عشان خاطى واحد يتوب مجاش عشان 99لا يحتجون لطوبة   تعالو الى يا جميع المتعبين وثقيل الاحمال وانا اريحكم_


----------



## أرزنا (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

*سلام المسيح*



assyrian girl قال:


> wowo very sad story God bless her and bless her family


 
*ويبارك كل الناس*


----------



## أرزنا (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

*سلام المسيح:*



magednady قال:


> الرب يسمحنا ويعطينا حياة جديدة ببركة القدسين


 

أمين


----------



## النهيسى (1 أغسطس 2008)

قرات القصه وتاثرت بها للغايه
ربنا يتمجد معهم


----------



## مينا 188 (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: أنا الفتاة العذباء الحامل أخبركم كيف انتهت قصتي*

*ومن من بلا خطيه *
انتى يمكن تكونى وقعتى 
بس ما ينفع انك تخليكى تحت 
لقد استجمعت قواكى ووقفت 
ولابد ايضا ان تمشى وتستمرى 
ربنا معاكى ومعانا


----------



## مورا مارون (17 أكتوبر 2008)

لو كنت أعرف مرشداً وعرضت عليه قصة حبي هل كنت وقعت في هذه المصيبة ؟

[q-bible]كل الاشياء تعمل للخير للذين يحبون الله[/q-bible]

ربما الالم كبيرررر  ولكن الرحمة كبيرة ايضااااااا

الهنا اله احياء لا اموات نشكر الرب انك رجعتي له حية مؤمنة من كل قلبك

والآن اقول لك لو لم تخطيئي لما عرفتي رحمة الرب في حياتك

الرب معك يباركك انت واسرتك​


----------



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*مش عارف اقولك اية *
*بس فعلا عيونى دمعت *
*صدقينى*
*ووسط دموعى ضحكت فرحة بيكى *
*على كل اللى حاكيتية دة وبرغم ها المشكلة دى *
*الا ان هقولك يا بختك *
*لمستى شخص السيد المسيح فعلا*
*تذوقتى حلاوتة *
*وهاد وحدة يكفى *
*ربنا يكمل حياتك بهدوء وخير *
*وزوجك دة حطية فى عيونك فعلا ها الحالة مش هتلاقيها بكل العالم *
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## abnelfady (30 أكتوبر 2008)

انمحبة اللة قادرة ان تحولنا من اعماق الخطية الي اعلي درجات القداسة


----------



## سانت تريزا (30 أكتوبر 2008)

عشان احكم عليكى لازم اعمل زى الانبا موسى الاسود و احمل اثقال خطاياى و اجى احكم بس مش هينفع لان احمالى و خطايانا اكثر ربنا يسامحنا كلنا فمهما كانت الخطيه صغيره او كبيره الاثين واحد امام المسيح و الحكم واحد لكن حنيه المسيح اكبر مما يكون تصوره و ما يجرح قلب المسيح هو بكائنا امامه


----------



## viviane tarek (7 نوفمبر 2008)

[b*]قصتك مؤثرة اوى اوى
بس الأجمل انك ندمة على اخطائك ومعترفة بيها
((التوبة تجعل الزناة بتوليين))
ودة اجمل رد على القلتية
الحصل حصل
بس المهم الأعتراف والتوبة
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويسعدك*​​


----------

